# The Official, Actual, Legit MBTI Test Is Available Free Online



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

TheProYodler said:


> As you mention that, I have all these scores tucked away somewhere. Very well could have misidentified myself in accordance to Socionics. One moment I shall return with edits if I did misidentify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's saying that INTp in Socionics is INTJ in MBTI because J/P is supposed to be reversed for introverts. Which is bullshit. Almost every INTP in MBTI tests as INTp in Socionics. The reality is that functions in general are pretty much bullshit. Don't worry about it too much. If you're an INTP you're an INTP.


----------



## TheProYodler (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the update.

Saved me a lot of hours from researching something I didn't need to.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, I might just be an INFP at my core :tongue:..reason I didn't fit into any archetype is cuz I've been trying/wanted to be a *well-rounded* person :crazy: 

Slight Introversion: 13/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Moderate Feeling: 15/24
Slight Perceiving: 11/22


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

Your personality type is: ISTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Clear Sensing: 21/26
Very Clear Thinking: 24/24
Clear Perceiving: 20/22


----------



## MademoiselleVee (Mar 29, 2015)

INFP

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Very Clear Intuition: 25/26
Moderate Feeling: 15/24
Very Clear Perceiving: 20/22

Is that really the one people have to pay for? If so, it's underwhelming. Lots of samey samey questions one after the other... Especially J/P and I/E related ones, which is strange to me.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Ninjaws said:


> Even still, MBTI doesn't flow perfectly into Socionics. I prefer Socionics because there is no bias against Si types there (SJ types in MBTI). This has to do with functions having different definitions. The outline is the same, but the contents differ, if that makes sense.


What bias is there against SJs in MBTI?

There's plenty among xNxx types, but it's well deserved


----------



## Forgery Zaytsev (Oct 16, 2015)

Seems legit, gave me my type accurately as well as that of my spouse and sibling. And by bias, do you mean in the tests themselves or the communities frequently built surrounding it?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

TheProYodler said:


> As you mention that, I have all these scores tucked away somewhere. Very well could have misidentified myself in accordance to Socionics. One moment I shall return with edits if I did misidentify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Socionics INTp is an MBTI INTJ. I put more value on the Socionics tests (although tests are always inferior to actually studying the functions), so I'd put you as an INTJ (if you got ILI). However, it all depends on what you relate to more. If Ne and Ti speak more to you than Ni and Te, then you probably are an INTP.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Strelok said:


> What bias is there against SJs in MBTI?
> 
> There's plenty among xNxx types, but it's well deserved


Stuck in the past, never creative, always follow rules, etc. None of this has anything to do with the functions. This kind of bias is rampant in the MBTI community, whereas people who study Socionics tend not to have these preconceived notions.

What is well deserved?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ENTPness said:


> He's saying that INTp in Socionics is INTJ in MBTI because J/P is supposed to be reversed for introverts. Which is bullshit. Almost every INTP in MBTI tests as INTp in Socionics. The reality is that functions in general are pretty much bullshit. Don't worry about it too much. If you're an INTP you're an INTP.


INTp in Socionics uses Ni and Te, which an INTP in MBTI does not use. It's not that hard if you think a little. If almost every INTP tests as an INTp, then they are not actually INTPs. Futher more, does anyone actually use a test to determine their type rather than researching the functions? The tests are extremely predictable and easily manipulated.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Meh. Not the official test I remember, but it has been a few years.



> Your personality type is: ISTJ
> 
> Preference Clarity Categories:
> (Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)
> ...


----------



## InTheFridge (Feb 13, 2015)

Nailed it.

Your personality type is: ISTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Slight Sensing: 14/26
Moderate Thinking: 17/24
Moderate Perceiving: 16/22


----------



## InTheFridge (Feb 13, 2015)

TheProYodler said:


> People pay money for this? Speak of repetition, this is virtually identical to everything I have seen and/or taken. If this is the actual MBTI test... I'm not going to even say it, everyone already knows what is on my mind, or do they?


They don't pay money for this, they pay money for the four to eight hour personality counseling session with trained professionals that comes after it.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

TheProYodler said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarity. Any idea of the accuracy of the actual MBTI versus a good third party tester? I would assume there to be some correlation, but I have nothing to base a percentage correlation off of. Except that a 'very good' online IQ test usually scores with 70% correlation to the physical evaluations. However those are IQ tests and these MBTI tests, so I doubt there is any relation.


If you're interested, this page has information on reliability and validity:

https://www.cpp.com/contents/mbti_research.aspx


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

niss said:


> Meh. Not the official test I remember, but it has been a few years.


That's because it's not the official test from CPP, but the items seem to be the same. I imagine someone copied the items either from the official online assessment or the paper-based form and made their own webapp with it.


----------



## TheProYodler (Dec 9, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> INTp in Socionics uses Ni and Te, which an INTP in MBTI does not use. It's not that hard if you think a little. If almost every INTP tests as an INTp, then they are not actually INTPs. Futher more, does anyone actually use a test to determine their type rather than researching the functions? The tests are extremely predictable and easily manipulated.


I'm sorry, but there is a very, very large logical disconnect between your premises and conclusions (overall, not just in this statement alone). 

After studying the differences between MBTI functions and Socionic functions (also the dichotomies) I see no logical reason for the introverted dominant functions of p/j to switch between MBTI and Socionics 100% of the time (in fact I saw only about a 55% conversion rate-will source if needed). 

It is literally because MBTI and Socionics both use functions with the same dichotomies but different definitions between functions. It basis p/j analysis off of your difference between Intuition and Sensing and Thinking and Feeling. An INTP can score an INTp and still have the same personality properties. 

"People whose socionics type is reportedly not the same as their MBTI type
- have mistyped themselves because of tests which don't work reliably.
- have mistyped themselves because MBTI uses a wrong order of functions.
- have mistyped themselves because dichotomies are described slightly differently even though they are more or less identical.
- have mistyped themselves because descriptions in both systems have certain inaccuracies even though they are more or less identical."

"Those so-called socionists do not even agree if the INTJ description sounds judging or perceiving, intuitive or sensory. This approach is obviously useless. 
*Types are not defined by descriptions but by dichotomies.*"
The dichotomies are the same, but the definitions are different.

MBTI INTP descriptions fit my personality very well. As far as I am concerned I will be abandoning socionics as it over complicates the situation by adding new definitions to the same dichotomies.

Edit: At the end of the day I have realized that I have only ever tested INTP on an MBTI test (both administered and online). I'll just let my anxious, clamoring brain rest knowing I stand as an INTP under the facilitation of MBTI tests. Sometimes I just forget that you determine who you are, and the tests just explain that, but they can't explain everything.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Your personality type is: ENTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Moderate Extraversion: 14/21
People who prefer Extraversion tend to focus on the outer world of people and things.

Moderate Intuition: 19/26
People who prefer Intuition tend to focus on the future, with a view toward patterns and possibilities.

Moderate Thinking: 16/24
People who prefer Thinking tend to base their decisions primarily on logic and on objective analysis of cause and effect.

Moderate Perceiving: 14/22
People who prefer Perceiving tend to like a flexible and spontaneous approach to life and prefer to keep their options open.


----------



## Xerosis (Dec 5, 2015)

Your personality type is: INTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Clear Intuition: 22/26
Very Clear Thinking: 24/24
Clear Perceiving: 18/22

Well it confirmed what all the other tests I've taken have said (it was still really obvious what answering each question a certain way would mean for my result and I'm still convinced that I unconsciously answered the way I did in order to get the result that would confirm what I believe about myself, but whatever xD)


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Ninjaws said:


> does anyone actually use a test to determine their type rather than researching the functions? The tests are extremely predictable and easily manipulated.


Just dumb kids.


----------



## TheProYodler (Dec 9, 2015)

Strelok said:


> Just dumb kids.


The irony.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Your personality type is: *INTP*

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Slight Introversion: 13/21
Clear Intuition: 21/26
Moderate Thinking: 17/24
Slight Perceiving: 13/22

It's been quite some time since I tested as an INTP. Huh.


----------



## Enygma85 (Dec 9, 2015)

I didn't like that test. And what was with the onslaught of *J/P questions*? I mean, Jesus-tapdancing-Christ, I _love_ scheduling things and planning ahead, okay! I'm pretty sure two questions could make that very clear. But no, how about we devote half the test to rephrasing the same goddamn question about "planning vs. spontaneity."


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Very Clear *Introversion* 20/21
Clear *iNtuition* 23/26
Moderate *Thinking* 17/24
Clear *Perceiving* 17/22


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> Your personality type is: INFP


You need to change your signature... it still says ISFP lol.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

ISFJ. My cognitive functions I actually use are closer to ISTJ though.


----------



## lithium394 (Sep 6, 2015)

Your personality type is: INFP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Moderate Introversion: 16/21
Moderate Intuition: 19/26
Clear Feeling: 21/24
Moderate Perceiving: 16/22

not bad


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Your personality type is: INFP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21

Very Clear Intuition: 26/26

Moderate Feeling: 18/24

Clear Perceiving: 20/22



Ayee


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

very clear introversion: 20/21
clear intuition: 24/26
clear thinking: 22/24
clear perceiving: 17/22


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> You need to change your signature... it still says ISFP lol.


I had IxFP at the time, and honestly, ISFP is correct. I'm no intuitive.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Your personality type is: INFJ *Preference Clarity Categories:* 
_(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)_ 

Clear Introversion: 18/21
Clear Intuition: 24/26
Moderate Feeling: 15/24
Slight Judging: 13/22

The usual. Ne and Fi are strong (indicated by ambivalence in planning/novelty J/P), but not as strong as Ti, which isn't as strong Ni and Fe bc duh.


----------



## AcrosstheUniverse (Jan 3, 2016)

ENFP
Clear Extraversion: 17/21
Clear Intuition: 24/26
Moderate Feeling: 17/24
Very Clear Perceiving: 21/22

Just like always haha
Thanks for posting!


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Your personality type is: INTP

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Moderate Intuition: 17/26
Clear Thinking: 21/24
Very Clear Perceiving: 22/22

Unusual.

It was really laggy, was it the page or just my end?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

TheProYodler said:


> "just dumb kids"
> 
> Hasty generalization I see


I agree, I personally prefer "just dumb".


----------



## SystemEater (Aug 5, 2012)

It's a simple dichotomy based true/false test... the reason why the "real thing" is underwhelming is because the "unreal thing" generally comes close enough when fashioned by an able mind.


----------



## CarmenAnne (Jan 16, 2015)

INFP

Slight Introversion: 13/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Clear Feeling: 21/24
Very Clear Perceiving: 22/22


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Your personality type is: INTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Moderate Introversion: 16/21
Very Clear Intuition: 25/26
Slight Thinking: 13/24
Clear Perceiving: 18/22

I seem to quite consistently score INTP on tests now.


----------



## chongczh (Jan 9, 2016)

Your personality type is: INFJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Clear Intuition: 23/26
Clear Feeling: 19/24
Moderate Judging: 16/22
Eh this seems better,many tests I take I usually get judging 10% higher than perceiving or the latter being 10% more.With INFJ results being more than INFP.The only way I could know was to read which description fits me more HAHA.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Your personality type is: INTJ


Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 


Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Moderate Intuition: 20/26
Clear Thinking: 22/24
Clear Judging: 19/22


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

Your personality type is: ENTJ

Moderate Extraversion: 14/21
Moderate Intuition: 16/26
Clear Thinking: 21/24
Clear Judging: 17/22


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Your personality type is: ENTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Slight Extraversion: 13/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Slight Thinking: 14/24
Very Clear Perceiving: 22/22


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Your personality type is: INFP

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Clear Intuition: 23/26
Moderate Feeling: 15/24
Moderate Perceiving: 15/22

Reason why perceiving scored lower is because there are no questions like how messy are you?  It is always planning. And i'm one that sometimes try to plan because I know i couldn't things done, but i fail always to stick to that planning. And i hate it to do things or know that i had to do things then.

But sometimes you have no choice. I think i have some problems with things i didn't do, and i have to do. I always wait until the last moment... . I think a J would be much much much easier sometimes.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Your personality type is: INTP

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Clear Thinking: 20/24
Clear Perceiving: 20/22


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

...close enough

_Your personality type is: INTJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Very Clear Intuition: 25/26
Slight Thinking: 13/24
Moderate Judging: 16/22_

gotta say, I think that's the first time I got INTJ


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

INFJ

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Very Clear Intuition: 25/26
Slight Feeling: 14/24
Very Clear Judging: 22/22


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

Your personality type is: INFJ

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Clear Intuition: 22/26
Moderate Feeling: 17/24
Very Clear Judging: 21/22


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Your personality type is: ESFP*Preference Clarity Categories:* 
_(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)_ 

Moderate Extraversion: 15/21
Moderate Sensing: 17/26
Slight Feeling: 12/24
Clear Perceiving: 17/22


good test. I think that the result is right for me.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I have no idea why I score high on N and J on online tests because I am definitely a strong S strong P type.


----------



## Ashie (Sep 4, 2016)

Your personality type is: INTJ

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Clear Intuition: 22/26
Clear Thinking: 22/24
Clear Judging: 20/22

No surprises here.


----------



## Devils Advocate (Sep 6, 2016)

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Moderate Extraversion: 16/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Clear Thinking: 21/24
Very Clear Perceiving: 21/22


ENTP. Not really surprising, but it killed time.
Actually, I'm a little surprised that I only have "moderate extroversion". I'm pretty extroverted IMHO. No one who met me would ever think I wasn't an extrovert.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Devils Advocate said:


> Preference Clarity Categories:
> (Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)
> 
> Moderate Extraversion: 16/21
> ...


Probability vs strength. The scores indicate how likely you are a given preference, not how much of a given preference you have.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I got INFP, of course, all clear or very clear. However, this is one of the INFP descriptions that I relate least with. I'm really not all about making the world a better place. I'm all about enjoying imagination and being cuddly with a few people close to me, saving the planet or human-kind or whatever is a very good thing that calls slightly from a distance, but it's not a core motivation or vision for me.

also, can we say repetitive? so many of those questions were almost exactly the same just slightly reworded, but then most personality tests are like that


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Your personality type is: INFJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Moderate Feeling: 17/24
Very Clear Judging: 22/22

It's always my preference for thinking and feeling that is called into question. Morality will always win for me over 'reason' but I consider myself very logical.


----------



## misslovegood (Jan 16, 2015)

Your personality type is: INFJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 18/21
Clear Intuition: 23/26
Clear Feeling: 22/24
Slight Judging: 12/22

Yep! Interesting that I only have a slight preference for Judging.. I'm in a weird mood today though.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

*Your personality type is: INFP*

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Moderate Introversion: 16/21
Very Clear Intuition: 25/26
Clear Feeling: 19/24
Clear Perceiving: 17/22

The Idealist
As an INFP, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit into your personal value system. Your secondary mode is external, where you take things in primarily via your intuition. 

INFPs, more than other iNtuitive Feeling types, are focused on making the world a better place for people. Their primary goal is to find out their meaning in life. What is their purpose? How can they best serve humanity in their lives? They are idealists and perfectionists, who drive themselves hard in their quest for achieving the goals they have identified for themselves 

INFPs are highly intuitive about people. They rely heavily on their intuitions to guide them, and use their discoveries to constantly search for value in life. They are on a continuous mission to find the truth and meaning underlying things. Every encounter and every piece of knowledge gained gets sifted through the INFP's value system, and is evaluated to see if it has any potential to help the INFP define or refine their own path in life. The goal at the end of the path is always the same - the INFP is driven to help people and make the world a better place. 

Generally thoughtful and considerate, INFPs are good listeners and put people at ease. Although they may be reserved in expressing emotion, they have a very deep well of caring and are genuinely interested in understanding people. This sincerity is sensed by others, making the INFP a valued friend and confidante. An INFP can be quite warm with people he or she knows well. 

INFPs do not like conflict, and go to great lengths to avoid it. If they must face it, they will always approach it from the perspective of their feelings. In conflict situations, INFPs place little importance on who is right and who is wrong. They focus on the way that the conflict makes them feel, and indeed don't really care whether or not they're right. They don't want to feel badly. This trait sometimes makes them appear irrational and illogical in conflict situations. On the other hand, INFPs make very good mediators, and are typically good at solving other people's conflicts, because they intuitively understand people's perspectives and feelings, and genuinely want to help them. 

INFPs are flexible and laid-back, until one of their values is violated. In the face of their value system being threatened, INFPs can become aggressive defenders, fighting passionately for their cause. When an INFP has adopted a project or job which they're interested in, it usually becomes a "cause" for them. Although they are not detail-oriented individuals, they will cover every possible detail with determination and vigor when working for their "cause". 

When it comes to the mundane details of life maintenance, INFPs are typically completely unaware of such things. They might go for long periods without noticing a stain on the carpet, but carefully and meticulously brush a speck of dust off of their project booklet. 

INFPs do not like to deal with hard facts and logic. Their focus on their feelings and the Human Condition makes it difficult for them to deal with impersonal judgment. They don't understand or believe in the validity of impersonal judgment, which makes them naturally rather ineffective at using it. Most INFPs will avoid impersonal analysis, although some have developed this ability and are able to be quite logical. Under stress, it's not uncommon for INFPs to mis-use hard logic in the heat of anger, throwing out fact after (often inaccurate) fact in an emotional outburst. 

INFPs have very high standards and are perfectionists. Consequently, they are usually hard on themselves, and don't give themselves enough credit. INFPs may have problems working on a project in a group, because their standards are likely to be higher than other members' of the group. In group situations, they may have a "control" problem. The INFP needs to work on balancing their high ideals with the requirements of every day living. Without resolving this conflict, they will never be happy with themselves, and they may become confused and paralyzed about what to do with their lives. 

INFPs are usually talented writers. They may be awkard and uncomfortable with expressing themselves verbally, but have a wonderful ability to define and express what they're feeling on paper. INFPs also appear frequently in social service professions, such as counselling or teaching. They are at their best in situations where they're working towards the public good, and in which they don't need to use hard logic. 

INFPs who function in their well-developed sides can accomplish great and wonderful things, which they will rarely give themselves credit for. Some of the great, humanistic catalysts in the world have been INFPs.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

INFJ

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Clear Feeling: 19/24
Moderate Judging: 15/22

This is typically the case. Usually moderate on thinking/feeling and judging/perceiving, though this time feeling is clear.


----------



## Tek17 (Jan 28, 2016)

Your personality type is: ISTJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Slight Sensing: 15/26
Moderate Thinking: 18/24
Clear Judging: 17/22

Ya, I agree with this. I think I am more sensing than intuitive. I like new ideas because that's ultimately what's going move us forward as a species concerning technology and ethics, but I do feel like I'm more inclined to be the one implementing the idea as opposed to coming up with the idea.


----------



## BloonStuff (Jun 21, 2016)

I took this yesterday when I was still under the impression I was an ISTP and low and behold I got ISTP. The results were clear, slight, moderate, clear... if I remember correctly. It wasn't a surprise because I consistently test as ISTP with only a slight S preference over N in most cases. 

I just took this again after people on this forum typing me as more like an INTP. I considered the questions and the wording more. I also considered what I admire vs how I actually am. And this was my result:

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 19/21
Moderate Intuition: 17/26
Clear Thinking: 19/24
Clear Perceiving: 18/22


I guess I'm definitely IxNP regardless. I know that much.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

This gave me my typical results:

Your personality type is: INTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 17/21
Slight Intuition: 15/26
Clear Thinking: 21/24
Clear Perceiving: 18/22

Surprising no iNtuitives, I always score only mildly N, but am clear in the other categories.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I wonder why, with 12/24 for feeling/thinking, the result was "feeling," instead of "X." I'm not really disagreeing with the personality type, just wondering how it came about.



Garden Gnome said:


> *Your personality type is: ESFP*
> 
> *Preference Clarity Categories:*
> _(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)_
> ...


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Your personality type is: INFP*Preference Clarity Categories:* 
_(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)_ 

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Very Clear Feeling: 24/24
Clear Perceiving: 18/22


----------



## Linwin (May 19, 2015)

Your personality type is: INFJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Very Clear Introversion: 20/21
Very Clear Intuition: 26/26
Clear Feeling: 21/24
Very Clear Judging: 22/22

I'm almost a little bored by how how clear the results are...


----------



## emphatic (Sep 23, 2016)

So, I've actually had an in-depth conversation with the head of research at the MBTI corporation. This test was far more dichotomous than what they do, so I highly doubt this is the "official" test. It didn't cover nearly enough of the facets - and even with all of the facets I discussed with the fellow it was still potentially faulty.

I won't say what my score was, but I will say it's wrong and I know exactly why.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Your personality type is: *INTP*

Moderate Introversion: 16/21
Moderate Intuition: 19/26
Clear Thinking: 19/24
Clear Perceiving: 18/22


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

emphatic said:


> So, I've actually had an in-depth conversation with the head of research at the MBTI corporation. This test was far more dichotomous than what they do, so I highly doubt this is the "official" test. It didn't cover nearly enough of the facets - and even with all of the facets I discussed with the fellow it was still potentially faulty.
> 
> I won't say what my score was, but I will say it's wrong and I know exactly why.


I agree with this. I would love it if personality tests were scenario-based, to really help people get a feel for how they truly think, act, and behave. This one was pretty predictable.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

The Dude said:


> Your personality type is: INTP
> 
> Preference Clarity Categories:
> (Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)
> ...


Well I took it again 9 1/2 months later and got...

Your personality type is: INTP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Slight Introversion: 12/21
Slight Intuition: 13/26
Clear Thinking: 21/24
Clear Perceiving: 20/22

I really don't agree with these results. 

Edit: With a lot of the questions I could have flipped a coin because both options fit me.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

emphatic said:


> So, I've actually had an in-depth conversation with the head of research at the MBTI corporation. This test was far more dichotomous than what they do, so I highly doubt this is the "official" test. It didn't cover nearly enough of the facets - and even with all of the facets I discussed with the fellow it was still potentially faulty.
> 
> I won't say what my score was, but I will say it's wrong and I know exactly why.


The test linked in the OP is the "Step I" MBTI, and it's the one most people take.

The version with five "facets" for each dichotomy is the "Step II" MBTI. It includes the 93 items on the Step I version, plus an additional 51 items.

I'm not sure what you mean by the Step I test being "far more dichotomous" than something else you were expecting, but all of the items on _both_ Step I and Step II are _forced choice_ items, where you can only pick one side or the other (or leave the item unmarked).


----------



## emphatic (Sep 23, 2016)

reckful said:


> The test linked in the OP is the "Step I" MBTI, and it's the one most people take.
> 
> The version with five "facets" for each dichotomy is the "Step II" MBTI. It includes the 93 items on the Step I version, plus an additional 51 items.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by the Step I test being "far more dichotomous" than something else you were expecting, but all of the items on _both_ Step I and Step II are _forced choice_ items, where you can only pick one side or the other (or leave the item unmarked).


As far as I'm aware, this test was not particularly comprehensive. The fellow I talked to talked a big game about 3 steps in the MBTI test so either he was lying, I misunderstood, or that isn't the test. 

When I read "Actual MBTI Test" I was assuming it would include all components. That being said, the test was still very wrong given that it gave me a type that would require me to utilize two of my shadow functions. 

When I said the test was "far more dichotomous" I meant I was expecting more of a focus on cognitive functions, given that I was lead to believe that there was heavier focus on that in the official test.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

emphatic said:


> As far as I'm aware, this test was not particularly comprehensive. The fellow I talked to talked a big game about 3 steps in the MBTI test so either he was lying, I misunderstood, or that isn't the test.
> 
> When I read "Actual MBTI Test" I was assuming it would include all components. That being said, the test was still very wrong given that it gave me a type that would require me to utilize two of my shadow functions.
> 
> When I said the test was "far more dichotomous" I meant I was expecting more of a focus on cognitive functions, given that I was lead to believe that there was heavier focus on that in the official test.


As the old saying goes, you're entitled to your own opinions, but you're not entitled to your own facts. The test linked in the OP is the official "Step I" MBTI, and that version of it (Form M) has been the current version since 1998, when it replaced Form G.

"Step II" adds five facets for each dimension (as previously noted), but it sure as hell doesn't add any "cognitive functions." And here's a little recycled reckful for you on that issue:

The 17-page report that an ENFJ (for example) receives after taking the relatively recent MBTI _Step II_ test includes page after page of dichotomy-based analysis (including five separate subscales for each of the four dichotomies) and not a single mention of "extraverted feeling" or "introverted intuition" other than a diagram near the end that shows that "ENFJs like Feeling best, Intuition next, Sensing third and Thinking least," and one brief note about tending to use Feeling in the "outer world" and Intuition in the "inner world." _All the rest_ of the ENFJ descriptions in the report — after the brief initial profile, which isn't broken down by components — are descriptions of N (not Ni or Ne), F (not Fi or Fe) and so on, and they're the _same descriptions_ of N and F (and the five subscales of each) that ENFPs receive in their reports (notwithstanding the fact that ENFJs are supposedly "Fe-Ni" and ENFPs are supposedly "Ne-Fi").

Here are the two official MBTI sources backing up the validity and reliability of the MBTI typology in its Step I and Step II incarnations:

Step I: MBTI Form M Manual Supplement
Step II: MBTI Step II Manual Supplement

Those sources refer (directly and indirectly) to a large number of studies providing scientific support for the MBTI, and display lots of the correlations and other relevant data. And there isn't _a single mention_ in either of those sources of any "cognitive function."​
Myers' psychometric analysis led her to conclude (rightly) that it was the four dichotomies, rather than the functions, that appear to be the principal underlying components of type. And Myers recognized that there were notable personality characteristics associated with various dichotomy _combinations_. Gifts Differing includes countless references to things that INs, ESs, NFs, STs, ITs, ESFs, ISTs and types with various other preference combinations tend to have in common, and the 1985 MBTI Manual (which Myers co-authored) included a brief description corresponding to each of the 24 possible two-letter combinations.

But Myers also understood (because it's what her years of data-collection told her) that there was nothing fundamental or special about the combinations that purportedly correspond to the "cognitive functions" — and in fact, as further discussed in this post, Myers thought NF/NT/SF/ST were the most significant dichotomy combinations — and it's worth noting that each of those groups is a type foursome with (assuming you believe in the functions at all) _four different dominant functions_.

Contrary to a lot of what gets posted in the Great Internet Forum Echo Chamber, and as James Reynierse has noted in a series of articles in the journal published by the official MBTI folks (including "The Case Against Type Dynamics"), the so-called "cognitive functions" are basically nothing more than a "category mistake." When it comes to the kind of _validity_ that makes a personality typology worth an intelligent person's attention, "type dynamics" belongs in the same category as the zodiac.

If you'd be interested in quite a lot of further input from me on the relationship between the dichotomies and the functions, the place of the functions (or lack thereof) in the MBTI's history, and the tremendous gap between the dichotomies and the functions in terms of scientific respectability, you can find a lot of potentially eye-opening discussion in this post and the posts it links to.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Jakuri said:


> *Very Clear Introversion: 21/21*
> Clear Intuition: 21/26
> Slight Feeling: 13/24
> Moderate Judging: 15/22


Retook it after nine months passed from the last time I did this.

Your personality type is: INFP

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

*Very Clear Introversion: 20/21*
*Clear Intuition: 23/26*
Moderate Feeling: 15/24
Slight Perceiving: 12/22


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

Personality type: ENTP

Moderate extroversion: 14/21
Clear intuition: 22/26
Very clear thinking: 23/24
Moderate perceiving: 15/22

I'm really glad that I didn't type as an Introvert in this.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

*Your personality type is: ISTP*

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Moderate Sensing: 17/26
Clear Thinking: 22/24
Clear Perceiving: 20/22

The Mechanic

As an ISTP, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you deal with things rationally and logically. Your secondary mode is external, where you take things in via your five senses in a literal, concrete fashion. 

ISTPs have a compelling drive to understand the way things work. They're good at logical analysis, and like to use it on practical concerns. They typically have strong powers of reasoning, although they're not interested in theories or concepts unless they can see a practical application. They like to take things apart and see the way they work. 

ISTPs have an adventuresome spirit. They are attracted to motorcycles, airplanes, sky diving, surfing, etc. They thrive on action, and are usually fearless. ISTPs are fiercely independent, needing to have the space to make their own decisions about their next step. They do not believe in or follow rules and regulations, as this would prohibit their ability to "do their own thing". Their sense of adventure and desire for constant action makes ISTPs prone to becoming bored rather quickly. 

ISTPs are loyal to their causes and beliefs, and are firm believers that people should be treated with equity and fairness. Although they do not respect the rules of the "System", they follow their own rules and guidelines for behavior faithfully. They will not take part in something which violates their personal laws. ISTPs are extremely loyal and faithful to their "brothers". 

ISTPs like and need to spend time alone, because this is when they can sort things out in their minds most clearly. They absorb large quantities of impersonal facts from the external world, and sort through those facts, making judgments, when they are alone. 

ISTPs are action-oriented people. They like to be up and about, doing things. They are not people to sit behind a desk all day and do long-range planning. Adaptable and spontaneous, they respond to what is immediately before them. They usually have strong technical skills, and can be effective technical leaders. They focus on details and practical things. They have an excellent sense of expediency and grasp of the details which enables them to make quick, effective decisions. 

ISTPs avoid making judgments based on personal values - they feel that judgments and decisions should be made impartially, based on the fact. They are not naturally tuned in to how they are affecting others. They do not pay attention to their own feelings, and even distrust them and try to ignore them, because they have difficulty distinguishing between emotional reactions and value judgments. This may be a problem area for many ISTPs. 

An ISTP who is over-stressed may exhibit rash emotional outbursts of anger, or on the other extreme may be overwhelmed by emotions and feelings which they feel compelled to share with people (often inappropriately). An ISTP who is down on themself will foray into the world of value judgments - a place which is not natural for the ISTP - and judge themself by their inability to perform some task. They will then approach the task in a grim emotional state, expecting the worst. 

ISTPs are excellent in a crisis situations. They're usually good athletes, and have very good hand-eye coordination. They are good at following through with a project, and tying up loose ends. They usually don't have much trouble with school, because they are introverts who can think logically. They are usually patient individuals, although they may be prone to occasional emotional outbursts due to their inattention to their own feelings. 

ISTPs have a lot of natural ability which makes them good at many different kinds of things. However, they are happiest when they are centered in action-oriented tasks which require detailed logical analysis and technical skill. They take pride in their ability to take the next correct step. 

ISTPs are optimistic, full of good cheer, loyal to their equals, uncomplicated in their desires, generous, trusting and receptive people who want no part in confining commitments.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

*Your personality type is: INFJ*

*Preference Clarity Categories:* 
_(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)_ 

Moderate Introversion: 15/21
Clear Intuition: 24/26
Slight Feeling: 14/24
Moderate Judging: 16/22

_The Protector_


* *




As an INFJ, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you take things in primarily via intuition. Your secondary mode is external, where you deal with things according to how you feel about them, or how they fit with your personal value system. 

INFJs are gentle, caring, complex and highly intuitive individuals. Artistic and creative, they live in a world of hidden meanings and possibilities. Only one percent of the population has an INFJ Personality Type, making it the most rare of all the types. 

INFJs place great importance on havings things orderly and systematic in their outer world. They put a lot of energy into identifying the best system for getting things done, and constantly define and re-define the priorities in their lives. On the other hand, INFJs operate within themselves on an intuitive basis which is entirely spontaneous. They know things intuitively, without being able to pinpoint why, and without detailed knowledge of the subject at hand. They are usually right, and they usually know it. Consequently, INFJs put a tremendous amount of faith into their instincts and intuitions. This is something of a conflict between the inner and outer worlds, and may result in the INFJ not being as organized as other Judging types tend to be. Or we may see some signs of disarray in an otherwise orderly tendency, such as a consistently messy desk. 

INFJs have uncanny insight into people and situations. They get "feelings" about things and intuitively understand them. As an extreme example, some INFJs report experiences of a psychic nature, such as getting strong feelings about there being a problem with a loved one, and discovering later that they were in a car accident. This is the sort of thing that other types may scorn and scoff at, and the INFJ themself does not really understand their intuition at a level which can be verbalized. Consequently, most INFJs are protective of their inner selves, sharing only what they choose to share when they choose to share it. They are deep, complex individuals, who are quite private and typically difficult to understand. INFJs hold back part of themselves, and can be secretive. 

But the INFJ is as genuinely warm as they are complex. INFJs hold a special place in the heart of people who they are close to, who are able to see their special gifts and depth of caring. INFJs are concerned for people's feelings, and try to be gentle to avoid hurting anyone. They are very sensitive to conflict, and cannot tolerate it very well. Situations which are charged with conflict may drive the normally peaceful INFJ into a state of agitation or charged anger. They may tend to internalize conflict into their bodies, and experience health problems when under a lot of stress. 

Because the INFJ has such strong intuitive capabilities, they trust their own instincts above all else. This may result in an INFJ stubborness and tendency to ignore other people's opinions. They believe that they're right. On the other hand, INFJ is a perfectionist who doubts that they are living up to their full potential. INFJs are rarely at complete peace with themselves - there's always something else they should be doing to improve themselves and the world around them. They believe in constant growth, and don't often take time to revel in their accomplishments. They have strong value systems, and need to live their lives in accordance with what they feel is right. In deference to the Feeling aspect of their personalities, INFJs are in some ways gentle and easy going. Conversely, they have very high expectations of themselves, and frequently of their families. They don't believe in compromising their ideals. 

INFJ is a natural nurturer; patient, devoted and protective. They make loving parents and usually have strong bonds with their offspring. They have high expectations of their children, and push them to be the best that they can be. This can sometimes manifest itself in the INFJ being hard-nosed and stubborn. But generally, children of an INFJ get devoted and sincere parental guidance, combined with deep caring. 

In the workplace, the INFJ usually shows up in areas where they can be creative and somewhat independent. They have a natural affinity for art, and many excel in the sciences, where they make use of their intuition. INFJs can also be found in service-oriented professions. They are not good at dealing with minutia or very detailed tasks. The INFJ will either avoid such things, or else go to the other extreme and become enveloped in the details to the extent that they can no longer see the big picture. An INFJ who has gone the route of becoming meticulous about details may be highly critical of other individuals who are not. 

The INFJ individual is gifted in ways that other types are not. Life is not necessarily easy for the INFJ, but they are capable of great depth of feeling and personal achievement.


----------



## BlaxXxDiamond (Sep 25, 2016)

Your personality type is: INTJ
Preference Clarity Categories:
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)

Moderate Introversion: 16/21
Clear Intuition: 24/26
Clear Thinking: 22/24
Very Clear Judging: 22/22

The Scientist

Let's stimulate each others brains!!


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

*Your personality type is: INFP*

*Preference Clarity Categories:* 
_(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear)_ 

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21 People who prefer Introversion tend to focus on the inner world of ideas and impressions. 

Very Clear Intuition: 25/26 People who prefer Intuition tend to focus on the future, with a view toward patterns and possibilities. 

Moderate Feeling: 17/24 People who prefer Feeling tend to base their decisions primarily on values and on subjective evaluation of person-centered concerns. 

Slight Perceiving: 12/22 People who prefer Perceiving tend to like a flexible and spontaneous approach to life and prefer to keep their options open.[HR][/HR]It should be noted that the clarity descriptors describe how clearly--based upon one's answers--one favors one side of a dichotomy over another, how clear the pattern is, and not how strong one's ability is compared to another person. 

So my _Very Clear_ preference for Introversion simply describes that, based upon my answers, I tend more toward an introverted interaction with people in real life. It doesn't mean that _I'm the most introverted person in the world_ or that sort of thing. Nor does it mean that I can't interact with others.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Doing this I got INTP

Slight Introversion: 13/21
Clear Intuition: 22/26
Slight Thinking: 13/24
Clear Perceiving: 17/22

But I know I'm not an introvert, however results may show that.
The Slight Introversion and Slight Thinking hints at that that I may have a stronger than inferior Feeling (Tertiary) and a possible preference of extraversion. And INTP with a strong F and preference of extraversion is ENTP.
There's just no way I am an introvert. 5 minutes alone and I feel like I've been dragged down by gravity. The more I talk, the more easy I become - extraversion.


----------



## BlaxXxDiamond (Sep 25, 2016)

emphatic said:


> So, I've actually had an in-depth conversation with the head of research at the MBTI corporation. This test was far more dichotomous than what they do, so I highly doubt this is the "official" test. It didn't cover nearly enough of the facets - and even with all of the facets I discussed with the fellow it was still potentially faulty.
> 
> I won't say what my score was, but I will say it's wrong and I know exactly why.


What test would you say is more accurate according to the fellow from MBTI corporation, inquiring minds want to know. Cheers. 

Let's stimulate each others brains!!


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

pretty sure that, with my answers, my "P" would've been over 9,000
i typed that before seeing my results, so
a precursor to this is that i'm also highly suspicious of being adhd, which is a long arduous journey to get checked out


Your personality type is: INTPPreference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Very Clear Intuition: 25/26
Clear Thinking: 21/24
Very Clear Perceiving: 21/22



lmfao


----------



## SuperMeisty (Sep 21, 2016)

Your personality type is: INTJ

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Moderate Intuition: 20/26
Very Clear Thinking: 24/24
Clear Judging: 17/22


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Your personality type is: *INTJ*

Preference Clarity Categories: 
(Slight, Moderate, Clear, Very Clear) 

Clear Introversion: 18/21
Clear Intuition: 24/26
Clear Thinking: 20/24
Clear Judging: 18/22



I took my time answering this, debated with myself even out loud. I can't say I'm surprised by my result, but for an official test.. that was bland and basic at best. I don't believe this for a second.


----------



## emphatic (Sep 23, 2016)

BlaxXxDiamond said:


> What test would you say is more accurate according to the fellow from MBTI corporation, inquiring minds want to know. Cheers.
> 
> Let's stimulate each others brains!!


As far as I know, it would be a combination of cognitive functions test, some dicho stuff, and best fit scenarios. Really the best way to figure out your type, imo, is to figure out your aux and inferior function.


----------

